# Saga Pearl II



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

Saga has announced their replacement for Saga Rose:

Saga Pearl II, ex. Astoria. with an inaugural cruise to Norway in March 2010
News release


----------



## Cyril Hamill (Aug 18, 2008)

have you any more details of the Saga Pearl 11. Her history etc. Many thanks


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

Don't really know much about her but suggest looking at her history on
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/TransoceanTours.html#anchor140376


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

*A Pearl not a Quest!*

It's actually around 2 years since Saga's parent company (Acromas Shipping) first took an interest in purchasing the Astoria. It was announced that she would be called Quest for Adventure, and join Spirit of Adventure on that side of the business; there was even a brochure published, from which a re-touched photograph was posted on this site at
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/125601/title/quest-for-adventure/cat/520
I believe that the purchase was delayed by legal and financial problems affecting the previous owners. By the time she was transferred to Acromas, they had decided to refit her as a member of the Saga fleet. I believe the recently-completed refit was done in Cardiff.


----------



## Cyril Hamill (Aug 18, 2008)

Many thanks for your info my friends.Best wishes Cyril


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

*... soon to be a Quest for Adventure, after all.*

Saga Shipping have today announced that in May 2012, SAGA PEARL II will transfer to their Spirit of Adventure cruise brand, and be renamed QUEST FOR ADVENTURE. Thus she will at last acquire the name they intended for her, a few years ago.
This follows Saga's agreement to purchase the BLEU DE FRANCE, which will in 2012 enter the main Saga fleet, as SAGA SAPPHIRE.

It appears therefore that the present SPIRIT OF ADVENTURE will be for sale in 2012.


----------

